# COD MOdern Wafare 2 - PS3



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Is there anyone who uses Keyboard & Mouse for COD Modern WArfare 2 on the PS3?

The reason i ask is that i only have one arm and feel the lack of control programability has left me unable to play CODMW2 on my brothers PS3 

I know there are devices out there but i was wondering if anyone had any first hand experience with them?


----------

